# Clove and flavored Cigs Banned for sale in the US



## Angels_Decay (Sep 22, 2009)

What are your thoughts? I think that if there going to ban them they should ban all smoking sales what so ever. I am not a smoker, but do really enjoy to have a clove cig once in a blue moon, enuf to be totally erked about the fact thet there being banned. Kids are going to smoke if they want to smoke....when I was in high school and kids were smoking we didn't know were to by fancy cigs, most of the kids swiped packs from there parents...

Anyway, I'm sooo anoyed about the ban. I feel like if i want to "smoke resposivly" (because i dont knwo what else to call it lol. A clove as a treat maybe onve a month) I should be able to damnit!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess it would suck if I smoked them but I dont smoke so it doesnt matter to me. But why are they banning these in particular?


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 22, 2009)

They banned them because they were found to have something like 447 added ingredients versus the 1200 or more in regular tobacco. Didn't make any sense to me either as they allow arsenic and cyanide to be added to actual tobacco cigs.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 22, 2009)

that seems silly. They ban the sale of something that probably isn't that bad for you but keep regular cigarettes on the market?

ban them all, or don't ban any I say (and I'm on the ban them all team, lol!)


----------



## Lucy (Sep 22, 2009)

i agree with rosie, ban them all!


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that seems silly. They ban the sale of something that probably isn't that bad for you but keep regular cigarettes on the market?
ban them all, or don't ban any I say (and I'm on the ban them all team, lol!)

Ya know what... I have only two vices. Coffee and cigs. Were it put to a public vote, I'd be right there with you!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 22, 2009)

I know that the flavored cigarettes were banned because it seemed that it was geared towards children. Because as a 26 year old woman, I wouldnt want a cig that tastes like.....bubble gum and such. But a child would.....

Im not gonna get hypocritical in this conversation because I used to smoke and I quit cold turkey and havent had one since April, but something needs to be done to draw a definitive line between those sort of vices and children.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 22, 2009)

why not have stronger laws governing their purchase?

I mean, fair enough, ban them as dangerous for children, but I would have said that regular cigarettes are even worse - why not ban those first?!

Because of course, governments make huge amounts of money in taxes off tobacco sales is why


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think you are being hypocritical at all April. I quit in March and started again in June. I think with all the truths about them out in the open now, I wish I hadn't started before I was ten. My uncle could do some very impressive, "to a ten year old", things with smoke rings. I never ever smoke inside any building. I just wish they would put it to a public vote and ban them period.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 22, 2009)

True, true.

Ive never understood the commercial visions of Joe the Camel, a cartoon character; the portrait that is painted that cigarettes are fun, everyone is so happy, then they put the nail on the preverbial coffin when they decided to add flavor, which makes children naturally curious. Which makes them buy them. And here in Mississippi, they CAN buy them, cause the Middle Eastern Convenience stores dont card at all. I have reported it numerous of times but nothing seems to get done......


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 22, 2009)

unbelievable... they aren't allowed to show ads like that in australia any more. And not only must they have the 'smoking kills' signs on each box, but also graphic photos of what could happen to you if you smoke, eg, gangrene, throat/mouth cancer etc.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't smoke, never have, would much rather have them banned overall. I can see why these flavored ones are being banned though. I don't even like those candy sticks that are in box that very obviously look like a cigarette carton and the candy resemble cigarettes themselves. I remember I got one and I used to pretend that I was smoking and I certainly don't want my child doing the same thing.


----------



## Darla (Sep 23, 2009)

i never tried clove cigarettes so I don't know what to say. I'm not a smoker either, but at some point if it doesn't infringe on others i hate the idea of governments playing "mommy" for us all. People are capable of making their own decisions be that some of them may be wrong anyway.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard about this maybe a couple of months ago? April is right, they are being banned because the flavors seem to be geared at a younger demographic.

I don't smoke cigarettes, but I do smoke something else that I sometimes roll in flavored paper. I'm not too upset about this though as I rarely use them. I also don't see how this is going to solve any problems. :/


----------



## Ozee (Sep 23, 2009)

buy an agilli and smoke whatever flavours you like


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 23, 2009)

Years ago, I tried a clove cigarette. I can tell you that it was one of the most horrid experiences of my life. I coughed and choked and felt incredibly nauseaus!

I agree with Rosie - banning cigarettes will stop millions of dollars in taxes that the US really needs right now.


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2009)

Cloves only belong in baked ham... And gum. Lol.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe some will hate me for this. But I personally think that if flavored and clove cigarettes are being banned, then all tobacco products should be banned and cannabis should be made legal.

If you're taking something away from the people, you had better provide an alternative.

Millions die from cigarettes. But nobody dies from smoking weed.

Profits from the sale and taxation of cannabis would help revive the U.S.'s battered economy. And think of all the would-be happy Americans.

I live in California. And during the last election, there was a prop for directing the tax from tobacco products to public school systems. I thought it was a great idea and voted yes. I mean, if you want to slowly kill yourself, might as well make sure that your money goes to a good cause while you're at it. But unfortunately, it didn't pass. If cannabis were legal and the tax from it went to support school systems, that would AWESOME.






And as for flavored cigarettes being banned, people who like them would find a good alternative in Hookah. =)


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 7, 2009)

I heard they were being banned because they are easier to start smoking because of the taste. Clove particularly reduces the gag reflex, so I wonder if that is part of the reason?

I don't see how flavored cigarettes are geared towards younger people, it's probably just one step in the direction of banning all cigarettes.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think they'll ever get banned also because pharmaceutical companies make tons of money off the problems that cigarettes cause but I think they should be illegal just because of the fact that second hand smoke is so harmful. Smokers aren't just hurting themselves.


----------



## banapple (Nov 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lalalalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe some will hate me for this. But I personally think that if flavored and clove cigarettes are being banned, then all tobacco products should be banned and cannabis should be made legal.
If you're taking something away from the people, you had better provide an alternative.

Millions die from cigarettes. But nobody dies from smoking weed.

Profits from the sale and taxation of cannabis would help revive the U.S.'s battered economy. And think of all the would-be happy Americans.

I live in California. And during the last election, there was a prop for directing the tax from tobacco products to public school systems. I thought it was a great idea and voted yes. I mean, if you want to slowly kill yourself, might as well make sure that your money goes to a good cause while you're at it. But unfortunately, it didn't pass. If cannabis were legal and the tax from it went to support school systems, that would AWESOME.







And as for flavored cigarettes being banned, people who like them would find a good alternative in Hookah. =)

ahahah, I agreee1!!!!!!!


----------



## lipstickchick (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not happy about this,I didn't even know it was happening.

In Virginia Beach they've just banned smoking in bars and restaurants.I can understand the restaurant part, but generally,you go to a bar,you should expect a little smoke!

I also think that as a legal adult I should be able to smoke a flavored cig,clove,pipe,whatever,if I want to.Taking it out of dining areas and keeping it outdoors in airy places,or asking the person standing next to you if it bothers them,washing your hands after before you pick up your friend's baby...yes,be considerate.But as adults who pay taxes and all,smokers should be able to do just that! We are all aware that smoking causes cancer, but it shouldn't be illegal to do something potentially harmful.Drinking will probably be next.

I'm sorry this rant is so long, but I feel like smoking should be up to the individual.Restricted by age and location,sure, but not by law.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lipstickchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not happy about this,I didn't even know it was happening. In Virginia Beach they've just banned smoking in bars and restaurants.I can understand the restaurant part, but generally,you go to a bar,you should expect a little smoke!

I also think that as a legal adult I should be able to smoke a flavored cig,clove,pipe,whatever,if I want to.Taking it out of dining areas and keeping it outdoors in airy places,or asking the person standing next to you if it bothers them,washing your hands after before you pick up your friend's baby...yes,be considerate.But as adults who pay taxes and all,smokers should be able to do just that! We are all aware that smoking causes cancer, but it shouldn't be illegal to do something potentially harmful.Drinking will probably be next.

I'm sorry this rant is so long, but I feel like smoking should be up to the individual.Restricted by age and location,sure, but not by law.

I'm absolutely shocked that Virginia Beach just banned smoking in bars in restaurants. In Ontario, Canada, this transition occured about five years ago. Now, it is accepted that we must go outside and have a puff. Or else, stay at home or go for a drive - as long as no child under the age of 18 is in the car and is exposed to endure second hand smoke.
This is the reality - second hand smoke has been linked to cancer.

Employers must ensure that their employees are not working in an unsafe environment. When a patron is smoking, all service persons are exposed to the second hand smoke. If the second hand smoke is shown to be the cause of lung disease including cancer, the employer is now laying out hundred's of thousands of dollars to that employee. It would be no different than an employer allowing a worker to work in a dangerous environment, and than employee ends up becoming severely burned or loses a limb, as examples.

In Canada, there have been lawsuits involving workers developing lung problems as a result of second hand smoke. So the government has stepped in and implemented laws to protect all workers.

Bottom line - if a smoker wants to smoke, stand outside in a designated area, stay at home or hang out with those that allow smoking. While driving, ensure that no child under the age of 18 is exposed to second hand smoke, in Canada anyways.


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 2, 2010)

They wont ban the sale of normal Cigarettes because it grosses too much in sale. They don't care about the People who die every year from Smoking, they just care about their profits and turnover. Sad but true.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea.. that doesn't really make sense..


----------

